# My 80 Gallon with 9 reds



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Can't wait till my Rhom gets this all to himself.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Here's another


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice looking tank you have there rcr.did you buy the p that size or did you grow them?how long did it take you to get them that big?


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

kool your tank looks nice and clean, how do they like it?


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

Real nice, Real nice. The color on them is great.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I bought my originals around 2-3 inches(5 of them) and bought the other 4 when they were around 4 inches. The biggest one was the exeption, he's grown since I bought him but he was much larger than the rest when I got him. They love my tank so far. They especially love the driftwood, they're favorite place to hang. I've had my originals over 3 months, the other 4 for about 2 months. They'll soon have 180 gallons to play around in. My rhom will love this tank, lots of hiding places and room to swim.


----------

